# Abnormal cells



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone

Newbie here. I posted on the newbie forum when I found out I had to have a biopsy on my thyroid. I had 2 very large cysts, 1.5 inch and 2 inches. Looks like the 2 inch came back with abnormal cells, and I am in the process of getting a surgeon. Will know when tomorrow.

I am just wondering, does abnormal cells ALWAYS mean cancer? Doesn't really matter since either way my thyroid is coming out, but I am just curious.

Thanks

Bunny


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably not always...but they did in my case.


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Probably not always...but they did in my case.


Thank you Octavia! I hope you are doing good. This whole thing has thrown me for a loop. I was so sure it would be benign.  Maybe now once this nasty bugger is out of me, I can finally get my levels normal!!! arty0045:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Newbie here. I posted on the newbie forum when I found out I had to have a biopsy on my thyroid. I had 2 very large cysts, 1.5 inch and 2 inches. Looks like the 2 inch came back with abnormal cells, and I am in the process of getting a surgeon. Will know when tomorrow.
> 
> ...


No, they don't. Sometimes they could mean pre-cancer though! Or they could be just plain indefinable re FNA and that always suggests that the thyroid should probably come out.

Please let us know what the surgeon has to say and also, the date of your surgery.


----------

